#   3

## maria-2

. 
      3,    . -     , ..        ?

----------

> . 
>       3,    . -     , ..        ?


http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1519
 ,   01.01.2018               ,         /,    .
    (,  , , , )   .​

----------

,  15      (, , )   3   ,         . 
       ,

----------


## maria-2

,         .         .

----------

> ,         .         .


      "",  .     ?

----------


## maria-2

"       "

----------


## deklarant_

> "       "


       ,    "",   10 :
   ,  "XML " -  EGCommonEnum.xsd)
 :
1."" ( ),
2."" ( (,    ,  ,  ,...)), 
3."" ( ()   ),
4."" (  ,     (,  , )),
5."" (  ),
6."" (  ,         ,  .   ),
7."" (  ,    ,     .   ),
8." " ( ,  /   ),
9."**" (  ,     )."
     01.01.2018   
10." " (     )

----------


## CLUB

? .     ,        ?         .  . ,   . ?    ,       ,        .

----------

> ?


! 



> .     ,        ?


 ,       



> ,

----------


## natali_01

.   .    .    278-       .     01.01.18,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .   .    .    278-       .     01.01.18,       ?

----------


## natali_01

,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ?


      01.07.2018.        ,       .       01.07.2018        .
    01.01.2018, ..       .                ,       ,       ,     .     .   01.07.2018 ,   -     ,        .

----------

- ?

----------


## CLUB

> .   01.07.2018 ,   -     ,        .


              ,      .      :Smilie: .    .

----------

> - ?


   - .        - .  01.07.18.      ,       ,       .  ,        ,     .     01.07.18.,    .                 .

----------

> 


 ?         ?

----------


## CLUB

,  ,  ,    .

----------

> ,  ,  ,    .


        .    ,   ,    ,       100.

----------


## AndreyZh

> ,  ,  ,    .


  (   )     .       " "      ?...  01.01.2018

----------


## CLUB

> (   )     .       " "      ?...  01.01.2018


       "", ,    ?   , , .     ,     ? ,           ,    ""       -   ,                 ?               ,       . 
                   ,        ,   ,     .

----------

> - .        - .  01.07.18.      ,       ,       .  ,        ,     .     01.07.18.,    .                 .


  ...    : , , ...   !! !!!    !!!    .      .  !!!
  !!!     ,  5  !!!

----------


## CLUB

> .    ,   ,    ,       100.


                     ? ,   ,            ,      ..

----------


## AndreyZh

> "", ,    ?   , , .     ,     ? ,           ,    ""       -   ,                 ?               ,       . 
>                    ,        ,   ,     .


   ,      !!!

     ,   ,    "".   :

 /Pos  ()  ""  ,      . , -

----------


## CLUB

> /Pos  ()  ""  ,      . , -


  DOS.          ,     .

----------

> !!!


 !    .... ?    ?  ....

----------


## Alsu_

> "", ,    ?   , , .     ,     ? ,           ,    ""       -   ,                 ?               ,       . 
>                    ,        ,   ,     .


   ,       ,    ,        ,       ,    ,   ,

----------


## CLUB

> ,       ,    ,        ,       ,    ,   ,


  - -,  -   .. .        ,              ?

----------


## Alsu_

> - -,  -   .. .        ,              ?


     :
1.       -
2.     ,       
   ,

----------

> :
> 1.       -
> 2.     ,       
>    ,


  ,    ,       )))

----------


## CLUB

> ,    ,       )))


        .         ,     .




> :
> 1.       -
> 2.     ,       
>    ,


  ,      ,      ,     .     ,     -     ,   .

----------

3:
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1526

----------


## Bislan4346422

.   ,     ?       01.01.18?        01.01.18   ?           .    .       ,        .    01.01.18        ,      ?

----------

> 





> .


    "", ? 



> 01.01.18        ,      ?


  .  :  01.01.18.             



> 01.01.18   ?


   .
   ,         2,    3,          ,   : http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1526 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1527 http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1528

----------


## Bislan4346422

.   .      ?    :
1.       :   .      , ..         .        ,  , ,     ,                . 
2.            .        .  
      . , ,       .

----------

> .


! 



> 1.       :   .      , ..         .        ,  , ,     ,                .


   ,    .        



> .


  , ,

----------

